# River finds from recent adventure!!! Have a couple of these already but always fun to find plus some beer labels I found for 1 of them



## Dewfus (Sep 9, 2021)

Found a few other labels for some other beer bottles in my collection But this aqua quart in the pic is  K&S BRC CO. MISHAWAKA,IND copper full bodied beer bottle the lable isn't the right age I'd imagine due to it being from early 1900s say 1918 to 1928 but it is the same brand though thought it would  make it a good for displaying purposes and the Other smaller three I'm gonna put on some period 1940s slick beers I have


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Len (Sep 9, 2021)

Like the pairing of the signs with the bottles--You'll be considering shadow boxes before long if you haven't already. Nice job.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2021)

Here's the approximate Dates for your Labels. Copper 1950-51. Kamms light 1937-49. Kamms Dark 1950-51. Kamms Ale 1934-36. Hope that Helps? LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 10, 2021)

Hey Dewy, nice stuff. I always like the art deco style bottles. Auburn Ind. Berg is cool. Gonna need to put a new wing onto the Dewy Museum soon. How is everything in Indiana. I think fall is not too far off. Hell of a year huh?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 10, 2021)

Len said:


> Like the pairing of the signs with the bottles--You'll be considering shadow boxes before long if you haven't already. Nice job.


Shadow boxes?


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hey Dewy, nice stuff. I always like the art deco style bottles. Auburn Ind. Berg is cool. Gonna need to put a new wing onto the Dewy Museum soon. How is everything in Indiana. I think fall is not too far off. Hell of a year huh?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


It's boring in Indiana and I may have plans to move some time next year if everything works out and at this place I'll have a big garage with a decent sized room in it for a bigger better bottle museum lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 10, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> It's boring in Indiana and I may have plans to move some time next year if everything works out and at this place I'll have a big garage with a decent sized room in it for a bigger better bottle museum lol


Just so you know. You are not qualified to work in a museum. Doesn't mean you can't own one, lol! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.
"Museum Definition - ICOM - ICOM" https://icom.museum/en/resources/st...um is a non,of education, study and enjoyment.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 10, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> It's boring in Indiana and I may have plans to move some time next year if everything works out and at this place I'll have a big garage with a decent sized room in it for a bigger better bottle museum lol


Out of the state of Indiana?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Out of the state of Indiana?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Nope 30 mins away from where I live now. 4 1/2 acres in the country it's my in laws house they said they might sell it on land contract to us. And!!! While putting in a chicken run I was using post hole digger and pulled up a pre 1910 whisky neck. The plot is what used to be the downtown in the. 1800s. It has the first 4 plots the town ever surveyed and the train station used to sit on the hill on the back of the property! I've found at least 3 spots that could be privies they wouldn't let me dig but if it's mine you bet your ass I'm going to be digging lmao. It has a lot of history and if I live there I will find it!!!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 11, 2021)

Grass is always greener buddy! Boredom is psychological. Keep busy. I like to relax. I get bored fast. I just can't sit around too long. Raised that way, not enough hours in a day.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 11, 2021)

That's the new place. I wish you the best. I like that picture of you and your wife. Your giving your wife the same look my cat Rodgers gives me when I try to get too close. Lol! Ain't love grand!?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's the new place. I wish you the best.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes That's my in laws place they are talking about selling us on land contract!


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's the new place. I wish you the best. I like that picture of you and your wife. Your giving your wife the same look my cat Rodgers gives me when I try to get too close. Lol! Ain't love grand!?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I posted a pic of my wife and I ?


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 11, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I posted a pic of my wife and I ?


Oh I see it now lol


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Just so you know. You are not qualified to work in a museum. Doesn't mean you can't own one, lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> "Museum Definition - ICOM - ICOM" https://icom.museum/en/resources/standards-guidelines/museum-definition/#:~:text=“A museum is a non,of education, study and enjoyment.


I am at our local museum lol now if I wanted to be a director of a major one of sorts you have to have Degrees and such but a rinky dink town like ligonier I can


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 11, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I am at our local museum lol now if I wanted to be a director of a major one of sorts you have to have Degrees and such but a rinky dink town like ligonier I can


Just to be a curator.  You need a degree in archeology, paleontology, you know. I don't even think I qualify to run tours of a museum. Maybe tell them where the bathroom is but that's about it. Self taught and a lousy teacher...lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 11, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I posted a pic of my wife and I ?


The top picture of the property has an avatar on the top right. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> The top picture of the property has an avatar on the top right.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The guy who runs the little museum in my town asked me if once he gets it up and back running if I'd help with tours and possibly making a bottle exhibit


----------

